# Coralife or Odyssea?



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

Try these

T5H0 oddysea fixture

Skeptical Odyssea brand?

Both of these posts are from yesterday.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dog said:


> Try these
> 
> T5H0 oddysea fixture
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and the aquatrader link. It's cheaper the ones I found. Should I get the 24" 4x24w? The reason why I am considering that is because it has moonlight. If the light is too strong I can always use 2 bulbs right?


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

I am very interest in hearing opinions on this. I think the 2x24 is enough for the tank, but the moonlight on the 4x is pretty tempting. However I am still not 100% convinced as to the quality of the fixture. I am pretty sure, but not positive you get separate cords and ballasts for each set of two bulbs, so you can turn off 1 set of 2. But I am not sure if you get switches for each on the fixture. Also, I cant figure out if you can hang this fixture, or if you have to use the legs? Anyone know any more?


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

> Features:
> Dimensions - 23.50" x 7.50" x 2.15" (2.65" with brackets)
> Extendable to 30" long max with bracket
> Supports 4x 24W T5 High Output lamps
> ...


In one of the reviews they say each ballast has its own cord so you can run 2 bulbs at a time.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dog said:


> In one of the reviews they say each ballast has its own cord so you can run 2 bulbs at a time.


Thanks Dog, I went ahead and bought it. If the reliability is bad then next time I will buy a brand name. I got to give it a try!!


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

When you get it, let me know if it looks like it could easily be hung... If you don't mind


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

dunehole said:


> When you get it, let me know if it looks like it could easily be hung... If you don't mind


I read a review from aquatrader that some guy had it hung. I will take some photos when it arrives.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks!!


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

dunehole said:


> Awesome thanks!!


Np, I can't wait till the light comes. You sn reminds me of the movie, "Dune"


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> Np, I can't wait till the light comes. You sn reminds me of the movie, "Dune"



LOL, unrelated to the movie, it come from an inside joke with a friend. 

What 17g tank is this for? ADA, Do!Aqua, Mr. Aqua? Love to see what you are doing with it, as I am planning the same tank right now, havent made any final decisions yet, but working on a parts list.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

dunehole said:


> LOL, unrelated to the movie, it come from an inside joke with a friend.
> 
> What 17g tank is this for? ADA, Do!Aqua, Mr. Aqua? Love to see what you are doing with it, as I am planning the same tank right now, havent made any final decisions yet, but working on a parts list.


None of those name brand. I bought some off brand made in Asia I think. It has curved edges unlike the ADA or Mr. Aqua sharp edges. Tank was pretty cheap, only $35. 

I been a freshwater fish hobby for over 15 year but sold all my stuff 2 years ago and I kinda regret doing it. Although I had many years experience with fish I'm a newbie in the planted aquarium world. I always had Discus with bare bottom. Once I get the hang of having planted aquarium and still interest in it I will then get a ADA tank, hehe. 

I will make a journal once I get all my parts. Right now I have a 9g for the shrimp. Waiting for shipment from amazon for the Aqueon 10 filter, and Fluval 8.8lbs shrimp substrate.

For my 17g, I'm waiting for the LFS to order me a new one. The original one I first bought had a chip on the bottom so I brought it back. The 17g tank will be the planted tank. That one I have the Ehiem 2232 I bought format the petsmart deal. Waiting for the Odyssea 24" 4x24w with moonlight, and fluval forceps. Still deciding on which substrate to buy.

Some of the forums members don't like the fluval substrate. They say that its too light in color and doesn't hold the roots of the plants in well. 

Any suggestions? I don't want to go with ADA Amazonia because the shipping is expensive. Cost $18 for two 9 liter bag.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Stupid coralife. I had one for almost 3 years bought used. It worked for a year. Then I replaced the ballast it worked for another year. Now it's shot again. I bought a cheap light on EBay to replace it. Works just fine will see how long it lasts. 

I just bought an odysses on eBay for my 20gal long planted tank. It's a nice light nothing fancy.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> Stupid coralife. I had one for almost 3 years bought used. It worked for a year. Then I replaced the ballast it worked for another year. Now it's shot again. I bought a cheap light on EBay to replace it. Works just fine will see how long it lasts.
> 
> I just bought an odysses on eBay for my 20gal long planted tank. It's a nice light nothing fancy.


Glad to heard that nothing has gone wrong with your Odyssea.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> None of those name brand. I bought some off brand made in Asia I think. It has curved edges unlike the ADA or Mr. Aqua sharp edges. Tank was pretty cheap, only $35.
> 
> I been a freshwater fish hobby for over 15 year but sold all my stuff 2 years ago and I kinda regret doing it. Although I had many years experience with fish I'm a newbie in the planted aquarium world. I always had Discus with bare bottom. Once I get the hang of having planted aquarium and still interest in it I will then get a ADA tank, hehe.
> 
> ...



Wow.. $35 that is a great price.. I have not decided which tank I will go with yet. I will be moving 1/2 way across the country in a month so right now I am breaking down my Fluval Edge. When I get settled in Austin I will start setting up which ever 17g I decide on, plus the Edge. 

As far as substrate goes, I do not really have any suggestions. Right now, I have just Flourite Black in my Edge and I dont love it, it grows plants well, but the texture makes it hard to plant in. But this is my first experience with a planted tank so I have nothing to compare to though. To me, the AquaSoils and the Fluval Stratums seem like they are probably kind of soft, while the Flourite is sort of like chips of rocks and they are hard and rough which is why I think its hard to plant in.

I am hoping to get a Fluval Ebi for Xmas, and if I do I will have a better perspective on that substrate so when I get the 17g I will be able to better decide what to go with. Ill update you with my thoughts if I get if, if you want, and you havent already purchased something for your 17g.

Sorry for kind of hijacking your thread. I look forward to your journal and seeing what you do with it.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

dunehole said:


> Wow.. $35 that is a great price.. I have not decided which tank I will go with yet. I will be moving 1/2 way across the country in a month so right now I am breaking down my Fluval Edge. When I get settled in Austin I will start setting up which ever 17g I decide on, plus the Edge.
> 
> As far as substrate goes, I do not really have any suggestions. Right now, I have just Flourite Black in my Edge and I dont love it, it grows plants well, but the texture makes it hard to plant in. But this is my first experience with a planted tank so I have nothing to compare to though. To me, the AquaSoils and the Fluval Stratums seem like they are probably kind of soft, while the Flourite is sort of like chips of rocks and they are hard and rough which is why I think its hard to plant in.
> 
> ...


Not hijacked at all. Please do update me with your thoughts. 

Here is some photos of my 9g tank that I didn't mention about. It's gonna be for shrimps. 

















I will start a new journal when I get more stuff in. They are in the mail right now.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

That looks like fun to me. I hope I can find tanks at the price you are once I get relocated. 

Looking forward to your up-coming journals. And I'll keep you updated on my 17g.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an Odyssea 48" that works well. I have managed to suspend it although it is not aesthetically pleasing as units that are meant to be hung. A thing to keep in mind though is that there is no warranty for Odyssea products but the Coralifes that are sold on E-bay come with a 5 year warranty on ballasts.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> I have an Odyssea 48" that works well. I have managed to suspend it although it is not aesthetically pleasing as units that are meant to be hung. A thing to keep in mind though is that there is no warranty for Odyssea products but the Coralifes that are sold on E-bay come with a 5 year warranty on ballasts.


Thanks for the info. Do you have a pic of how you hung it? Did you just drill holes in the top?


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> I have an Odyssea 48" that works well. I have managed to suspend it although it is not aesthetically pleasing as units that are meant to be hung. A thing to keep in mind though is that there is no warranty for Odyssea products but the Coralifes that are sold on E-bay come with a 5 year warranty on ballasts.


I'm so glad to hear that your Odyssea is working well. Still waiting on mine to come in the mail.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

dunehole said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you have a pic of how you hung it? Did you just drill holes in the top?


Check out this thread I made:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/143891-using-emt-piping-suspending-light.html


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Perfect, thanks higher.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Alrite, I got some more stuff and gonna start the tank running tomorrow morning. Gonna take some photos right now and post it.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

The lights are not for this 9g tank. It's gonna be for my 17g, still waiting for the fish store to get it in. 









How should I layout these rocks?



























LED moon light











































































































The top plug is for the LED moon lights.

So far I am happy with the lights. Everything works and lights are really bright. The fixture is pretty sturdy and build quality is OK, what can you except for a $65 light. In fact, if it was priced for $100 I wouldn't mind paying for it...its worth it to me. 

Dunehole, I don't see mounting brackets so the best way to mount is it probably what the other guys posted the link to.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I am studying your pics and I dont see any other way to do it. Unless I drilled through the center, messing up the reflector, and put in some hanging wire...


----------

